
Ask HN: Can you share your blog? What is your best article? - lumenwrites
Hi! I would like to read blogs written by people from HN. Can you share your blog, and the best stuff you have written?
======
jasonkester
These two articles each spent a day on the front page of Reddit:

[http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2007/02/two-weeks-
vaca...](http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2007/02/two-weeks-vacation-is-
only.html)

[http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/05/laid-off-
one-t...](http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2008/05/laid-off-one-thing-
you-absolutely-need.html)

As you can see from the rest of the blog, my internet fame lasted the better
part of a week. And it seems I said everything interesting that I had to say
during the course of that one year.

Recently, I've started writing again about the mechanics of how to run a
software company while traveling. I figure I've been doing it long enough that
I should have accumulated some good knowledge by now.

------
mindcrime
Blog: [http://fogbeam.blogspot.com](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com)

Best post? Hmm... tough call, but I think maybe I'd go with:

[http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/why-star-trek-
computer-w...](http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2013/05/why-star-trek-computer-
will-be-open.html)

------
aliirz
Blog: [http://aliirz.com](http://aliirz.com)

I think this an article I am really proud of:

[http://aliirz.com/grunt/2014/05/09/Meaningful-Website-
Builds...](http://aliirz.com/grunt/2014/05/09/Meaningful-Website-Builds-with-
grunt/)

------
akbar501
GrockDoc.com:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/topics](https://www.grockdoc.com/topics)

I write about a number of different technical topics and publish ~3 articles
per day. Some examples are:

Go:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/go/1.5.1/articles](https://www.grockdoc.com/go/1.5.1/articles)

Cassandra:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles](https://www.grockdoc.com/cassandra/2.1/articles)

Android:
[https://www.grockdoc.com/android/5.1/articles](https://www.grockdoc.com/android/5.1/articles)

------
thenomad
I write infrequently over at
[http://www.strangecompany.org/blog/](http://www.strangecompany.org/blog/) .

However, my best post recently was probably a guest-post over at Charles
Stross's blog - [http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2015/08/a-storm-...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/2015/08/a-storm-of-stories---and-what-.html)

------
taprun
I maintain a blog on software pricing -
[http://taprun.com/articles/](http://taprun.com/articles/)

The two most popular articles are my guide to content marketing
[http://taprun.com/content/](http://taprun.com/content/) and my guide to
business strategy [http://taprun.com/robot/](http://taprun.com/robot/)

------
cdvonstinkpot
Extremely low-traffic blog. Only got readers by posting in associated Voat
subverse. 1 good post thus far:

[https://subsonicsoftware.com/index.php/2015/10/30/install-
co...](https://subsonicsoftware.com/index.php/2015/10/30/install-configure-
storj-distributed-filesystem-software-on-windows-10-make-money-sharing-your-
disk-space/)

------
drakonka
Here's my blog: [http://liza.io](http://liza.io)

Not sure what my best article is, but I think the stuff in the snail category
would be the most interesting...if you're into virtual snails :S
[http://liza.io/category/snails/](http://liza.io/category/snails/)

------
rayalez
Here's mine:

[http://orangemind.io](http://orangemind.io)

I write short funny sci-fi stories, and sometimes essays on writing, computer
science, tech.

I have also recently made myself a blog on medium:

[https://medium.com/@rayalez](https://medium.com/@rayalez)

so you can follow me there if that's more convenient(You can find the list of
my best articles in the top post).

~~~
sharmi
A question to you. Why would you consider medium.com when you are have an
established blog?

~~~
rayalez
It seems like a fun and interesting platform, and that's where a lot of people
are. If somebody wants to read my stories on medium - why not give them that
opportunity?

Also if in five years Medium will be like twitter now - I want to be there. If
not - at least it will drive some traffic my way.

------
mike-cardwell
I've not written much for a while now, but here's my tech blog:

[https://grepular.com/blog](https://grepular.com/blog)

This one was really popular for a while:

[https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sop...](https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks)

------
ceekay
[https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/](https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/) Best
post: [https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/10-design-myths-founders-
hav...](https://blog.orangecaffeine.com/10-design-myths-founders-
have-1fc9b654a3ee#.dp42zdvd3)

------
runcougar
I blog for a living at
[http://getvero.com/resources](http://getvero.com/resources) but here's my
besy post on my personal blog: [http://www.jimmydaly.com/big-
wins/](http://www.jimmydaly.com/big-wins/)

------
haidrali
Blog: [http://haidrali.com/](http://haidrali.com/)

I only able to post only one article so far ...

[http://haidrali.com/lets-debug-nginx-unicorn-
errors/](http://haidrali.com/lets-debug-nginx-unicorn-errors/)

------
Kumaiti
My company's blogs:

[http://blog.ukit.com.br/](http://blog.ukit.com.br/)
[http://blog.ucoz.com.br/](http://blog.ucoz.com.br/)

------
atmosx
I don't write as much as I'd like to lately. It's a very low traffic blog,
mind you. My _best_ post traffic-wise is an analysis of a Greek poem/song. The
one I like most though, is the one below:

[http://www.convalesco.org/](http://www.convalesco.org/)

[http://www.convalesco.org/articles/2014/04/22/please-dont-
ch...](http://www.convalesco.org/articles/2014/04/22/please-dont-change-the-
world/)

~~~
miguelrochefort
I have read the post you like the most.

As an entrepreneur whose motivation is to change the world through software, I
find your post insulting. On what basis can you claim that democracy and human
rights are better examples of changing the world than is a communication
revolution?

~~~
atmosx
> As an entrepreneur whose motivation is to change the world through software,
> I find your post insulting.

I am sorry about it but I think that people who make such statements insult
themselves deliberately.

> On what basis can you claim that democracy and human rights are better
> examples of changing the world than is a communication revolution?

Common sense. Communication is useless without democracy. Human rights are all
about minorities and tolerance. So 'Democracy' == 'Human Rights'.

------
meir_yanovich
Doing short game dev tutorials

[http://www.gamedevcraft.com](http://www.gamedevcraft.com)

